#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Fully formed sentence from spirit.

## Chance Le Scout

On awakening the other morning I thought I'd stay in bed for a few extra minutes and found myself on the edge of sleep again. At that point I 'saw' (or 'heard') a fully formed sentence in my minds eye.

'The Pompigated Three Way To Ride Stride'

This meant nothing to me so I thought I'd remain 'tuned in' to see if anything else was forthcoming and there was an immediate 'Goodbye'. I don't believe 'Pompigated' is a known word and the I can't thus far decipher any meaning from the statement. (or who it was from)

Does this sentence strike any chords with anyone?

----------


## |||||

well I've had similar things happen. I believe many messages get garbled. however the number three is pretty important, mind body and soul, things of that nature. not sure on the other parts.

----------


## KashakuTatsu

"ride stride" is usually associated with how you ride a horse, the "guy" way of riding. Also used in describing that seated/standing position for anything that's ridden, heard it used for body boards a few times.

Contextually pompigated could be more along the lines of 'propagated' lol.

----------

